# Costas vs Oakleys



## Russ757 (Apr 5, 2010)

Howdy guys, I am in the market for some new sunglasses. I have been using some $7 el cheapos from academy ( For a replacement pair i highly recommend them, I have gotten more than my money's worth out of them). I am looking at either Costas or Oakleys. My question is, what is the difference in the performance of the Costa 580 lenses or the Oakleys? Is there a night and day difference? The oakleys seem to look more cosmetic but these are strictly for fishing performance. Your thoughts?

Russ


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Have the Oakley fishing specifics with amber lens and they were good and I like them but got a pair of the Costa Stringers with the Blue mirror 580 and love them. They are lighter than the O's and aren't as bulky on the face.


----------



## Russ757 (Apr 5, 2010)

Which lenses on the Oakleys are fishing specific?


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Fishing specific is just the lens frame name. I had the bronze.

http://www.oakley.com/custom/straightjacket_asian


----------



## Russ757 (Apr 5, 2010)

Oh ok thank you sir!
So I guess that means the lenses are the same in fishing specific and normal.


----------



## kev2126 (Apr 14, 2006)

I have the Oakley Straight Jackets with the Shallow Blue Polarized Iridium. Best fishing lenses I have ever owned. Had a pair of Costa 580s and they were nice but the frame fit for me didn't work. The Oakley frames are awesome because they hug my face. Keeps the light from entering in the side of the frames. Another big selling feature for me was the way water beads off of their new optics. No more looking through water spots during a wade. Big improvement over the old ones.

I've been wearing Oakley for 20+ years and have never seen an eye wear company stand behind their frames and lenses the way they do. I've snapped frames in half and sent them back to Oakley and got new a new pair for the simple cost of shipping. The link below is the same pair I bought. I also got a pair of Black Polarized Iridium lenses and keep those in the frames for everyday wear unless I'm heading to the water. Takes about 30 seconds to swap the lenses.

http://www.oakley.com/products/5717/19856

Bottom line.. Costa's and Oakley's lenses are both top of the line. Go with the frame that feels the best.

-Kevin


----------



## kev2126 (Apr 14, 2006)

Reel_Blessed II said:


> Fishing specific is just the lens frame name. I had the bronze.
> 
> http://www.oakley.com/custom/straightjacket_asian


Not true. The lenses are very much different. I own a pair. Here are the fishing specific.

http://www.oakley.com/products/5717/19856


----------



## Chasin Bait (Dec 28, 2010)

I own both..........save my Costas 580 for fishing only. My Oakley's scratch easily and use them for driving, going to the beach, mowing the grass.

580's are the best


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Polarized Oakley's with bronze lenses....been fishing with them for years. I love em !

Currently have a pair of "fives", and "fives squared"


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

the 580's are better lenses but i think oakleys are more comfortable, just depends on your preference


----------



## Russ757 (Apr 5, 2010)

Bocephus do you have the fishing specific lenses?

Russ


----------



## LayedBack1 (Jan 16, 2009)

I also think it is a matter of personal preference, i had O's for years loved em, got a great deal from a freind on some 580's and i think they are great also. Just pick a pair that fit's you.


----------



## Highwave Patrol (Jul 5, 2007)

I always wore Oakley's for sports and loved them, but I was constantly scratching them. I never thought I'd spend $200 -$250 on a pair of sunglasses, but 2 years ago I bought the Costa 580's. I wear them everyday and still have no scratches on them. (I bought a second pair last year in a different lense color and love them too). I did have a hinge break on the first pair, but Costa replaced them and I was only out the shipping. As stated previously, they're both A+ sunglasses, find what fits you best on face and in the pocketbook.


----------



## Highwave Patrol (Jul 5, 2007)

P.S. if you go with the Costa's, I'd highly recommend staying with the 580's vs. the 400's.


----------



## j wadd (Sep 21, 2009)

have a few pairs of costas and wouldnt trade them for anything.. have had oakleys in the past and just not impressed.. i love the glass lense in the costas over any other lenses out there... with that being said, dont be scared to look at some maui jims too.. there on the same level as costas if not better....


----------



## jsinac (Jan 18, 2010)

If you decide on the costas, there is big difference between the blue mirrors and the green mirrors. If you are primarily sight fishing in the flats, go with the green mirrors. The contrast is MUCH better on these.


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

I know there's a different between the 400's and 580's besides the price difference. What's the difference?


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

Oakley all day long! I have used a lot of their colors and they all have their place. I have used both brands for years and sworeeeee I would never try poly lenses again after a pair of bolle's I had scratched so quickly. Saltwater and freshwater applications are 2 different demons. Then an Oakley rep invited me to come to a open house presentation they were having for lance Armstrong. I told them I was loyal to costa but couldn't be a prudent spokesperson if I didn't know the competition. By the time i left I was still a little apprehensive but told him I would try them out. After half a season I was sold 100%! Why? Because on the tournament trail we are hardddddddd on everything glasses included and I have broke countless pairs of expensive costa lenses. After that trial period I made sure to report to them and make sure I was flying the Oakley symbol on my jerseys. That's my opinion...


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

Oh and the most scratch resistant I have ever seen. Pretty amazing really!


----------



## live2fish247 (Jul 31, 2007)

saltwater4life said:


> I know there's a different between the 400's and 580's besides the price difference. What's the difference?


Go try both types outdoors on a sunny day and you will immediately notice the difference. Everything is much cleaner/crisper looking with the 580s. I don't know the scientific differences between the lenses but I have owned both and will never buy another pair without the 580s. But the key with any of them is the color. There is a huge difference between the blue, amber, or grey lenses. For Galveston if you mostly fish the jetties and beyond then blue is the way to go. For murky bay water amber can't be beat. I personally wear the blue lenses for everything and have no complaints. I wore the amber for a few years and didn't have any complaints on them either until I tried the blue.

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## Highwave Patrol (Jul 5, 2007)

If I'm not mistaken the 400's are the plastic lens (prone to scratching, but less likely to break) and the 580's are made of glass (no scratching, but could break). I've never borken a lense but I've scratched more than enough so I'm done with anything but a glass lense. Also, the 580's are supposed to be more crisp due to them being glass. Like j wadd said, there are several other top notch companies out there but I wouldn't trade my Costa's for anything. No doubt, its personal preference!


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

I just went through this mess myself.

The best "fishing" glasses for me personally were the Oakley. I like my sunglasses to come down low on the cheek to keep the sun glare to a minimum. So I went with the "Jawbone" Oakley. Take a look at them and notice the extra length on the bottom as opposed to the Straightjacket. Also, I fished an Oakley tournament on Conroe last year and they had a display bus there. They show you how the Oakley lenses are made to be shatter resistant, and they do not add any kind of prescription due to the curvature of the lenses.

You can PM me if you wanna talk about it more.


----------



## TroutNOut (Feb 9, 2010)

*Oakley*



The1ThatGotAway said:


> I just went through this mess myself.
> 
> The best "fishing" glasses for me personally were the Oakley. I like my sunglasses to come down low on the cheek to keep the sun glare to a minimum. So I went with the "Jawbone" Oakley. Take a look at them and notice the extra length on the bottom as opposed to the Straightjacket. Also, I fished an Oakley tournament on Conroe last year and they had a display bus there. They show you how the Oakley lenses are made to be shatter resistant, and they do not add any kind of prescription due to the curvature of the lenses.
> 
> You can PM me if you wanna talk about it more.


 I have been wearing Oakleys for years and love them. The Costas are O.K. but just dont fit my old head right. Oakleys are lightweight and no light gets through, so I would recommend them.:bounce:


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

BTW Costa makes BOTH a 400 Poly and a 400 Glass. It always seemed to me that the Costa frames always fit a little crooked, regardless of the style that I liked... Great optics though, and that being said, the R&D guys that do the presentations will amaze you the difference in refraction among different glasses.


----------



## NOGUIDEREQUIRED (Apr 8, 2007)

Csafisher said:


> the 580's are better lenses but i think oakleys are more comfortable, just depends on your preference


No Doubt About It... Costa's glass is FARRRRRRRRRR superior..


----------



## jherna6714 (Feb 23, 2011)

N


NOGUIDEREQUIRED said:


> No Doubt About It... Costa's glass is FARRRRRRRRRR superior..


X 2


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

I'll take glass over plastic any day!


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

scwine said:


> I'll take glass over plastic any day!


I was watching the Scott Martin Challenge one day and a guy was reeling a bass to the boat when the hook came out. It came back and hit him right in the lens of his sunglasses (Wiley X). Will glass Costas handle that? I'm just asking btw, not starting stuff, thanks.


----------



## elm_tx (May 3, 2010)

Here is my two cents fwiw....

My O's are awesome for driving and hanging out. On the water I really like my blue 580's. Had a set of Green 580's and did not really care for the level of blue blocker factor they added.

Not knocking the greens, just not for me. However in my opinion, both companies make some very nice glasses and I will always have a pair from each. Just depends on what I want to do. Fishing is the Costa's, everything else is Oakley... but that's just me.:spineyes:


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Don't know about that...

But I have had many pairs of Oakley(plastic) and Smith Optics(glass) glasses. My last pair of Smiths were lost for about 3 months. I later found them at the bottom of my tool bag along with screws, dirt, tools, etc. The frames were scratched all to heck and the lenses did not have one scratch on them. That is what sold me on good glass lenses. All of my Oakley's seem to get their lenses scratched very easily. I got tired of that. 
Also, I would like to add...
On my Smiths, I was trying to put on some wire sunglass retainers bought at Academy. I snapped the arm off my glasses. My fault. I called Smith. Told them what had happened, and they gave me $130 credit toward a new pair. I ordered these...http://www.smithoptics.com/products/#/Sunglasses/Polarized+Sunglasses/Maverick/view/

I will never own another pair of sunglasses than the above. They are awesome! Lots of compliments from various friends when they try them on as well.


----------



## chaco (Dec 24, 2010)

Oakley all the way, no questions, no second-guessing, no looking around. 

And to add to that glowing reference, I had a pair made in bronze, polarized, progressive prescription lenses. I would pay twice the price if needed to get a replacement if anything ever happens to these, they are so awesome. But after 5 years, thousands of miles on bike rides, countless trips to the water, outdoor project work, and daily driving, they remain, in a word, perfect.


----------



## spot n dot guy (Dec 30, 2007)

I am quite lucky and get a new pair a year. I also have my perscription put in them. I have both lenses the 400 plastic and 580 glass. Have had both Coasta and Oakley and I prefer Costas. Biggest reason is the warranty. Costas Lifetime but I believe the Oakleys are only 1 year. Find a frame you like and go with it both are great.


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

I have tried many types of sunglasses. My favorites by far are 
Maui Jim and Costa Del Mar.


----------



## Russ757 (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks for the help guys, if the arguement is really that close it must be down to personal preferance. I plan on going to academy and the oakley outlet here to try both on.
Thanks for your input,
Russ


----------



## FISHINPOC (Jun 19, 2006)

I've bought three pair of the half jackets - it's also super easy to replace the lenses which you can buy at any Oakley store and they are very lightweight. Prefer the amber polarized lenses.
http://www.oakley.com/products/1147/2388


----------



## sdereki (Feb 23, 2011)

my uncle was talking to me about the difference in the 2 just the other day. says nothing compares to his new costas.


----------



## chaco (Dec 24, 2010)

FISHINPOC said:


> I've bought three pair of the half jackets - it's also super easy to replace the lenses which you can buy at any Oakley store and they are very lightweight. Prefer the amber polarized lenses.
> http://www.oakley.com/products/1147/2388


My prescription pair is the Half Jacket Frame.

I really like not having the plastic frame of the glasses go around the bottom of the lenses. When I put on a regular pair that has a full plastic frame, like I used to wear constantly, that area at the bottom of the lens really bothers me now. For me - and it is a personal thing, of course - I do not want glasses with a thicker plastic frame on the bottom ever again. I also have wire frame Oaks, the Square Wire frame, that don't bother me since the wire is quite thin and unobtrusive.

Jim


----------



## RedXpress (Jul 7, 2009)

I recently bought a pair of Kaenon's and LOVE the lenses, i've got the amber for shallow water. Very nice glasses.


----------



## Bull Red Daddy (Oct 7, 2006)

*Fish Gillz*

Don't rule out Fish Gillz. RatDaddy fishes the XRT & is sponsored by Fish Gillz. He put me in a pair over a year ago & I wear them for everything, every day. They have plastic lenses, but they don't have a single scratch on them after over a year's use. Plus, they float ! There is no rubber on the earpieces to rot off either. Check out their website or PM Rat Daddy. I think he's a distributor.


----------



## TechTopwater (Jul 17, 2009)

You might as well ask if people like a bone in ribeyes or filet minion!

My advice would be to go to a store that sells both and ask them to try both pairs outside on a sunny day. Most stores will let you do this and then you can make a informed decision based on your own likes and preferences!!!


----------



## justindfish (Aug 12, 2005)

_I have had multiple pair of polarized Oakelys and all of them will begin flaking or peeling of the lens coatings in less than a year. _I know other people that have the same problem with them. And after the first year Oakely will not waranty them anymore.


----------



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

I decided to get a pair of the Costa 580's. Seem to have the same problem alot of the fellas here have, the fit and sliding off my nose. Now I may need to check out the Oakleys.


----------



## hkmp5s (Jan 24, 2006)

I like my Oakley Flack Jackets. You put them on and forget their even there. They just become part of your face. The more you sweat the better they grip.


----------



## chaco (Dec 24, 2010)

justindfish said:


> _I have had multiple pair of polarized Oakelys and all of them will begin flaking or peeling of the lens coatings in less than a year. _I know other people that have the same problem with them. And after the first year Oakely will not waranty them anymore.


Wow.
That's totally bizarre.


----------



## kev2126 (Apr 14, 2006)

justindfish said:


> _I have had multiple pair of polarized Oakelys and all of them will begin flaking or peeling of the lens coatings in less than a year. _I know other people that have the same problem with them. And after the first year Oakely will not waranty them anymore.


I've been wearing Polarized Oakley's for over 10 years and Oakley frames and non polarized lenses even longer. My last pair of Polarized lasted 8 years and the only reason I don't still have them is that they were stolen out of my truck. I have never had a pair do what you are saying. I think it has more to do with the way people care for their glasses.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Where can you get the best deal on Costas? Need prescription lens.


----------



## jmbrittain (May 28, 2011)

I wore a pair of Half Jacket XLJ's polarized & non polarized lenses(their ridiculously easy to swap lenses in) for 8yrs in the Army never had one issue with the lenses, I had a problem with the rubber on the frames staying in good condition and it never really gripped my head, I would still have them had my father not lost them almost a year ago. I decided to give Costa's a try 6 months ago and can't imagine going back to Oakley's, I have the Corbina's and the way they grip my head is like no Oakley's could and the 580 green mirror lense brings the marshes and bays to Life unlike my Oakleys could. The only pair of glasses that have come close to my Costa's. Were my Fathers Maui Jim's Ho


----------



## bbridges (May 21, 2004)

justindfish said:


> _I have had multiple pair of polarized Oakelys and all of them will begin flaking or peeling of the lens coatings in less than a year. _I know other people that have the same problem with them. And after the first year Oakely will not waranty them anymore.


I had the same problem! Oakley will not warranty the glasses. My solution would be to check on the service side of each. I will not buy another pair of Oakleys for this reason.


----------



## FtBendHorn (Jan 31, 2005)

I just had the same flaking issue with Costa 580 RX 580's lens coatings. I sent them back and they would not do anything because they said it was normal wear and tear. The reason I'm on this board is I'm looking for an alternative to Costa's because they are not willing to stand behind their product. I always used lens cloth or Zeiss wipes because glasses with RX lenses cost $600+. This is the second time I've sent something to Costa and they refused to stand behind their product. I've heard people say that Coast has great customer services and stands behind their product but that has not been my experience.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

I have had my Costa 580G Blackfins for over a year and bought another pair just for offshore and driving because I like them so much. The lens coating does not just flake off, that is either an issue with the lamination process with prescription lenses or just lack of proper care. 
My nosepiece came off last year and they sent me a brand new pair of frames with new lenses for $119. The scratch on the lens was my fault and I asked them to replace both for $50 each lens. Not bad for a $250 pair of shades.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## tomtom83 (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm kind of a sunglasses junkie. I have multiple pairs of Oakley, costa, smith, spy, etc. As far as lenses I think smith has then all beat. If you're only looking for fishing, costa has the best frames, they might not look cool, but they're functional fishing glasses. If you're in Houston drive out to the outlet mall in cypress. There are 4 or 5 sunglasses shops there. You can try on glasses for days.


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

I gave my 5 pairs of oakleys to my kids once started wearing glass Costas.


----------



## Classic73Montauk (May 2, 2010)

I have 2 pair of Costa 580's, and have been a long time fan of the Oakleys.

For me, Oakleys are more for working and banging up, and protecting your eyes.They scratch easily. The 580 Costas are *much* better optically and are my driving, fishing, special use glasses


----------



## bobo33 (Aug 22, 2011)

Colony eye center in Sugarland had Costa's with prescription lenses and Maui Jim's. I wear Costa 580 Fantoms.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

You really need to read about the difference between polymer and glass and figure it out for how you fish. I can promise you if you wade fish and use your shirt to wipe off your glasses, you will get scratches on your polymer lenses.

However, you would be a complete dumbass to shoot/hunt with glass lenses.

I shoot/hunt in my Oakley's and fish in my Costas. I need to look at Smith one of these days.


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

My costa tuna alley 580g blue lense glasses have been great...usually I loose or go through sunglasses like water, however I've managed to go out of my way to keep mine in good shape. My eyes wouldnt be the same without them, especially on bright sunny days. I really would like to pick up another pair of the tuna alley 580g in green lense however for cloudy/overcast days.


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

Bearwolf34 said:


> My costa tuna alley 580g blue lense glasses have been great...usually I loose or go through sunglasses like water, however I've managed to go out of my way to keep mine in good shape. My eyes wouldnt be the same without them, especially on bright sunny days. I really would like to pick up another pair of the tuna alley 580g in green lense however for cloudy/overcast days.


Do it! I always have a pair of blue mirror and green mirror with me at all times!


----------

